# Sylvia and Marcos-Brooklyn, New York



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

Sylvia









Marcos

Both available from 
*Empty Cages Collective *
302 Bedford Avenue, PMB: 301
Brooklyn, NY 11211
Phone: (800) 880-2684

They also have Ringneck and Diamond Doves.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Pretty birds.

Reti


----------

